# Newly seeded lawn



## roverk190 (May 31, 2021)

Hello everyone, recent lurker and new member. Purchase a home that was totally overgrown on a 3acre lot in Missouri. Decided to have a bobcat clear out a bunch of shrub during the winter months and seed 1 acre with low light fescue blend. So far, the grass has really taken off with no watering and is ready for its first cut.

Unfortunately, I'm getting a mix of other vegetation growing in. I purchased some Tenacity from Domyown and sprayed the lawn about 3-4 weeks ago according to instructions. I've seen some results with some crab crabgrasses, however, other things have been have been untouched. Aside from reseeding again in the fall to thicken up the lawn and pulling these out manually, is there any other product I can apply? I've got some sort of fern looking plants mixing in with the grass as well as clover looking leafy plants.

I've attached some pictures of what's happening on the lot. It's lightyears better than what was happening prior to seeding. I intend on removing a few more trees in the coming months as well. Long term I'm hoping I can get this under control.


----------

